# converting garage to a room



## threadfather (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to convert my garage to a room and rent it out.  Is there any way to set up hot water temporarily into it without modifying the house?


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 7, 2008)

I understand what you are asking but I do not at all understand the question.

What do you mean "_modify the house_" ????


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 8, 2008)

Use a Y fitting on the hoses to the washer/dryer, purchase a high-temperature garden hose (~$19 at harbor freight), run it to the garage.  For cold, be sure to use a hose rated for potable water.

--Bushytails


----------



## slappy (Nov 25, 2008)

If you put air conditioning / heating and hot water / a shower in a garage how much would you charge someone to live in it?


----------



## Nelson (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably 200 bucks


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 6, 2009)

The key is for the space to become a value selling attribute... don't do it unless you want to do it right because you'll detract from your home's value if it ends up looking like a conversion job rather than the way the house was originally built.

Is the floor lower than that of the rest of your house? You'll have to build the floor up to match unless it's so much lower that you can open up a nice wide doorway and put in decorative stairs so that it looks like an intentionally sunken space. Or, would raising the floor make the ceiling too low? You have to consider all these things before you start.

You will have to take the garage door out and enclose the hole, so you'll have to get siding to match the rest of your house; you'll probably want to put in a nice big window there, too because most garages don't have any (you might want to consider adding a window on the side, too). You will need to put up drywall unless it's already there, and check to see if there is insulation in the walls which there probably isn't. You will need to insulate the walls and in the attic, and run ductwork out there for heating & air, making sure that your ac unit can handle the extra square footage.

Another way to keep it from looking like a conversion job from the outside is to consider reshaping the driveway after you're done so that it doesn't look like it runs into the side of a finished house... a tale tell sign of a conversion that most people don't fix.

Check with your city/county regarding permits required for this work, before you do anything at all.

My advice? If you need extra space, it's not worth taking out a garage that some buyers would consider a required necessity unless you plan to add some other kind of covered or enclosed parking solution. Chances are you will probably look to sell your house at some point so you need to consider that heavily. You might be better off, depending on the market in your area, just buying a new house..............................


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice advice sajis18!  That a very interesting post..


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 17, 2010)

AAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH ban him, ban him.  I know this thread is old but converting a perfectly good garage into a room???? isn't that sacrilegious, egregious, illegal, immoral or some other justifiable reason to never ever mention this to any other male again???  Isn't asking how to get rid of your garage on a garage forum, kind of like asking about how to get an abortion on a parenting forum,)


(disclaimer, to the op, no offense intended just kidding you.)


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL. I'm going to say a necessary evil at times. I grew up with my room being a converted garage. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 17, 2010)

well I did see that movie the animal a few years ago with Rob schneider and his garage room was kind of cool.  his garage door was still functional, and the tv and bookshelves and aquarium were mounted to the door.  remember that?:thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Jun 18, 2010)

I do. That was pretty great.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 19, 2010)

threadfather said:


> I want to convert my garage to a room and rent it out.  Is there any way to set up hot water temporarily into it without modifying the house?


More info is needed, what do you exackly mean ROOM", Kitchen Bath ????
or a full self contained suite?


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

I would think you would want to tap into the house plumbing and not do it half assed.   If you are going to rent it out, what about taping in to the water right before the meter and getting a second meter put in for the apartment, or are you looking to stay on the down low with city/county codes etc.????


----------



## thomask (Jun 26, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> well I did see that movie the animal a few years ago with Rob schneider and his garage room was kind of cool.  his garage door was still functional, and the tv and bookshelves and aquarium were mounted to the door.  remember that?:thumbsup:



I wouild like to see that aquarium hooked to the garage door. 

How did the fish hold on when he opened it up? 

Does anyone remember the show VEGA$ with Robert Urich, he drove his T Bird into his living room/garage.

He played Dan Tanna, a detective.

It would be nice to have your car in A/C in Las Vegas, it gets really hot out there this time of year.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 27, 2010)

here is a link where you can watch it free.  the garage scene is the first scene after the credits so you don't have to watch long.


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2010)

I had to take the link out. I popped it open and tons of pop ups and what not.


----------



## thomask (Jun 28, 2010)

AUSTIN,

I had the same problem and never got to see the garage.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 28, 2010)

sorry about that.  do you use firefox? it has a good popup blocker.  the link worked fine on my computer, but if you just google watch  rob schneider the animal you should find a link that works.

try this link.  it is just the first part but you can see the garage at least.,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PSKeT9CxgY[/ame]


----------



## thomask (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guy,

Watched the video clip and that door is really neat the way it all works.


----------

